# J. Harvey & Co. Providence pontiled soda and E. Jenckes colored squat



## RIBottleguy (Aug 27, 2015)

I finally bit the bullet and dropped a lot of cash to grab a tough pontiled RI soda.  I also grabbed my 3rd variant of a scarce RI colored squat soda. J. Harvey & Co. Providence, RI
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nice pontil!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The E. Jenckes (from Providence).  Smooth base, block letter period as opposed to a normal period on my other example.


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 28, 2015)

now, that is what I would say is two of the nicest squats I have seen in a wile . the j. Harvey is most beautiful.


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 28, 2015)

Very nice Taylor !


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 28, 2015)

Yes, those are beautiful!


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 29, 2015)

Most Impressive!! that J. Harvey is a great bottle!!........Andy


----------



## 2find4me (Aug 29, 2015)

That J. Harvey color is killer! It would be very dark puce would it?


----------



## RIBottleguy (Aug 30, 2015)

I wish it was puce!  Still love the color.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 31, 2015)

Yeah Boy!! Puce would have been Killer for sure!!  BUT that is still a nice shade of olive green!...bet it was a bit pricey........Andy


----------

